# awesome new column in GR News



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Coming soon.....
A column which will be an "Ask The Pro" type column for all things hunting and field! Pretty darned exciting!
So if you have questions that you think might make for a good column, post them here and I'll pass them along to Glenda, who is coordinating this. So awesome to see more and more field stuff showing up in the GR News.
Even if you're not a member of GRCA, your questions are welcomed. Of course, you'll have to join to get the magazine and see the answer  .


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Who is answering the questions?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That is terrific, I am glad to see some more attention being given to what Goldens were originally bred to do. I think Glenda Brown is an absolute treasure. We are so lucky to have her devoting tile and attention to the cause.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

nolefan said:


> That is terrific, I am glad to see some more attention being given to what Goldens were originally bred to do. I think Glenda Brown is an absolute treasure. We are so lucky to have her devoting tile and attention to the cause.


Glenda certainly is a treasure.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Now that is something that I will be looking forward to!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Glenda has a whole stable of pros lined up to provide answers, depending on what the question is. She is the most amazing advocate of putting Goldens back in the field.




gdgli said:


> Who is answering the questions?


----------

